# سيارة تعمل بوقود الماء تجربة ناجحة ومثيرة - شرح بالصور



## مبتدىءلينوكس (2 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اليوم معنا احد التجارب للتجارب الناجحة فى مجال الطاقة الحرة 
لسيارة تسير على الوقود المنتج من الماء وليس البنزين

الرابط لمن اراد المشاهدة هنا
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mm-imtSH-ec


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mm-imtSH-ec

اسم الفلم هنا

HHO car electrode




الان مع الصور والشرح


1==
صورة الباببلر ولاحظ انه ملئ بالغاز من شدة خروجه فى تلك الاسطوانة












2==











3==















4==
صورة خلية التحليل الكهربي لانتاج وقود الماء












5==












6==











7==













8==











9==
صوة السيارة وهى تعمل











عنالك عدة اضافات وتخديلات قام بها هذا المخترع 
فانتظروها
تمت بحمد الله تعالى​


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (2 يونيو 2008)

المطور والمخترع لتلك الخلية قد قام


باضافة بعض التعديلات على الخلية الاولى

باضافة وحدة جديدة تعمل باللكترولود

الرابط للفلم هنا 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uNSEX0OQLns

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uNSEX0OQLns 

اسم الفلم هنا
HHO electrode driver




الان مع الصور

1==
صورة الخلية الاضافية الجديدة









2==













3==
لاحظ سماكة كابلات التوصيل 
لانه يستخدم الخلية الواحدة و ليس الخلايا الحديثة واللتى تعتمد على الكثير من الوحدات اللتى يتم توصيلها على التوالى










4==











5==











6==
تتبع بالصور اسلوب التوصيلات 









7==











8==














تمت بحمد الله تعالى​


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (2 يونيو 2008)

الجزء الثالث

اكتمال التعديلات 

او هكذا اطلق عليها المخترع هذا الاسم


لانه وضع عازل معدنى ليعكس حرارة المحرك بعيدا عن الخلية لانها من البلاستك

مع تعديل بعض التوصيلات والخراطيم


الرابط هنا 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YU9NFP6U8lQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YU9NFP6U8lQ 

الاسم هنا 

HHO electrode completed 

الن مع الصور 

انتظروا التحميل 

1==













2==











3==









4==










5==










6==










7==










8==











9==











10==












هكذا تنجح الاختراعات دائما التجربة والتعديل الى الوصول للحل الامثل 

وليس انتظار الاخرين ثم تقليدهم

تمت بحمد الله تعالى 
​


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (2 يونيو 2008)

HHO generator control

الجزء الرابع 

تعد التجهيزات والتعديلات المستمر من اساسيات النجاح لاى مشروع 

وهنا تم وضع جهاز التحكم فى الغاز 

الرابط للفلم 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a6S9imraAlE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a6S9imraAlE




اسم الفلم

HHO generator control

الان مع الصور 


1==









2==

صورة جهاز التحكم من داخل السيارة








3==











تمت بحمد الله تعالى​


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (2 يونيو 2008)

ضريبة النجاح

الجزء الخامس


هذا الفلم يستعرض فيه المخترع كل الخلايا اللتى قام بتصنيعها 

الى ان توصل لافضل النتائج بسيارته

الرابط للفلم

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MATT6j--90k


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MATT6j--90k 

اسمه هنا 


HHO Electrode Nostalgia 

الان مع الصور 


1==









2==











3==










4==












5==










6==










7==










8==










9==










10==











11==











12==









13==











هذة كل الخلايا اللتى تعب فى تصنيعها الى ان وصل للحل الامثل 

فهل سنتعب مثله 

ام ننتظر الطعام على طبق من ذهب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (2 يونيو 2008)

الجزء السادس

اطلق عليه اسم 

HHO

وترى فية معدل استهلاك الكهرباء والامبير للخلايا عند التشغيل

الرابط للفلم هنا 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCcQRR5J5J4


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCcQRR5J5J4 


اسم الفلم هنا 

HHO 

الان مع الصور



1==
لاحظ قراءة الامبير 









2==












3==











4==











5==











6==










7==











8==










9==

















تمت بحمد الله نعالى​


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (2 يونيو 2008)

الجزء السابع

الباببلر الجديد 

او الفلتر المائي الجديد

وقد تم تصنيعه من الحديد الاستانلس استيل

وهنا المصنع يشرح الى انه اكثر كفاءة من الباببلر البلاستك وافضل في الاداء 

= حيث ان البلاستك لن يتحمل حرارة المحرك او الباك فاير=

الرابط للفلم هنا
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHrHB-YKJYM


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHrHB-YKJYM 

اسم الفلم هنا 


New Bubbler 

الان مع الصور

1==









2==












3==










4==









5==











تمت بحمد الله تعالى 
​​


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (2 يونيو 2008)

الجزء الثامن 

المشاكل والتعديلات الاخيرة 

الرابط للفلم هنا 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ylsNByjhc8o

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ylsNByjhc8o



اسم الفلم هنا

HHO welder electrode 

طبعا هنا حدثت له مشكلة وهى انه قد صنع الخلية فى صندوق من البلاستك القوى الفايبر جلاس


ولكنها لم تستحمل الضغط العالى للغاز 

حيث انه لم يركيب صمام امان للتحكم فى ضغط الغاز داخل الخلية

و بالتالى الصندوالبلاستك حدثت به شروخ ادت الى تسريب للغاز


وعليه فقد قام بشرح ذالك وستجد الصور بها التوضيح الكافى

وفى النهاية فقد جاء بنظام امان للتحكم فى الغاز 
وقام بتصنيع صندوق جديد من المعدن ليتحمل الضغط العالى للغاز




الان مع الصور


1==













2==














3==















4==














5==














6==















7==














8==














9==












ولها كانت فرصة لنا لنتعرف على المكونات لتلك الخلية من الداخل واخذ الاحتيطات عند التصميم لتلك الخلايا


تمت بحمد الله تعالى ​​


----------



## هادى كناريا (14 يونيو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا 

ونسال الله العظيم ان يجعل هذا فى ميزان حسناتكم

اللهم امين:55:


----------



## مهاجر (14 يونيو 2008)

*مشاركة ...*

السلام عليكم

جزاك الله خير أخي مبتدىءلينوكس 

نتابع مواضيعك

لا أدري هل ما ورد في بي بي سي سيضيف شيء لموضوعك ... سوف اورده على كل حال

سيارة يابانية جديدة تسير بالماء​
تمكنت شركة جينباكس اليابانية من اختراع سيارة جديدة تسير بالماء بدلا من الوقود، في محاولة لحل المشاكل الناجمة عن الارتفاع المضطرد لأسعار النفط. 

وتعتمد السيارة على تقنية تعد الأولى من نوعها، إذ تحول الماء إلى طاقة كهربائية تستخدم في تسيير السيارة. 

وكل ما تحتاجه السيارة لتر واحد فقط من الماء، أي نوع من الماء، سواء كان من النهر أو البحر أو المطر أو حتى الشاي الياباني، لكي تسير لنحو الساعة بسرعة 80 كيلومترا في الساعة. 

وفور صب الماء في الخزان الواقع في مؤخرة السيارة، يستخلص مولد السيارة الهيدروجين من الماء ويحرر الإلكترونات مولدا طاقة كهربائية. 

ويقول كيوشي هيراساوا المدير التنفيذي لشركة جينباكس إنه يأمل في الترويج لسيارته قبيل افتتاح قمة مجموعة الثماني في هوكايدو باليابان. 

وتأمل الشركة في التعاون مع شركات تصنيع السيارات اليابانية لاستخدام هذه التقنية الجديدة في مصانعها في المستقبل القريب.

أنظر رابط للفيديو يشرح ذلك:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/arabic/meta/dps/2008/06/bb/080613_japan_car_water_16x9_bb.asx

وهذا رابط الخبر:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/arabic/videos/newsid_7453000/7453174.stm


----------



## البلال80 (14 يونيو 2008)

نشكر كل الإخوة بداية ب مبتدىءلينوكس وأيضا مهاجر على هذه المساهمات الفاعلة ونسأل الله أن يوفقهم الى ما فيه خير هذه الأمة .
أود ان أسأل الأخ مبتدىءلينوكس عن نوع التحليل المعروض في المشاركة هل هو عن طريق دائرة الرنين أو عن طريق إضافة بيكربونات الصوديوم للماء؟ 
وأشكرك أخي مرة أخرى على ما تبذل من جهد وما تقدمه لنا من عطاء متواصل


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (1 يوليو 2008)

مهاجر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> جزاك الله خير أخي مبتدىءلينوكس
> 
> ...


شكرا جزيلا اخى الكريم 



الخبر على عهدة البي بي سي 
http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/arabic/vide...00/7453174.stm

بعض الصور للسيارة وجهاز التحليل

1==


هى اختراع ياباني السيارة تعمل بموتور = محرك = كهرباء 

ويستخدم كهرباء منتجه من وقود الماء 
فهو يعمل على تحليل الماء بالكهرباء ليحصل على الاكسجين والهيدروجين 

ويتم اعادة دمجهم مرة اخرى ليحصل علتى اضعاف الطاقة الكهربية قد تصل الى 900% من تلك اللتى استخدمت لانتاج الوقود 

وجزء منها يعاد لتحليل الماء والباقى لادارة السيارة 


ويمكنك السير بلتر ماء واحدة مسافة 80 كيلومتر

وليس 4 لتر بنزين كما هو الحال فى البنزين

ويمكن استخدام اى نوع من الماء سواء ماء البحر او الماء من المنزل او المطر اوحتى الشاى اليابانى

هنا التكنولوجيا 
وللاسف ممكن ان نجد شخص يريد فرض تخلفه العلمى عن تلك التكنولوجيا فيعمل على تكذيبها فقد اعتاد على الكذب فقط






2==




صورة السيارة اثناء السير





3==




صورة توضح انها تعمل بوقود الماء H2O









4==




صورة صاحب الاختراع يشرحه







5==


صورة السياؤة اثناء سيرها فى شوارع اليابان







6==













7==


صورة الاختراع 
جهاز انتاج الوقود المائى والكهرباء

لاحظ كبر حجمه بالنسبه لحجم السيارة 

نقريبا نصف مساحة حقبة السيارة 
ولكن لن تشترى بنزين ابدا 
فقط بعض الماء من اى مكان 
سواء ماء للشرب او ماء البحر







=


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (2 يوليو 2008)

البلال80 قال:


> نشكر كل الإخوة بداية ب مبتدىءلينوكس وأيضا مهاجر على هذه المساهمات الفاعلة ونسأل الله أن يوفقهم الى ما فيه خير هذه الأمة .
> أود ان أسأل الأخ مبتدىءلينوكس عن نوع التحليل المعروض في المشاركة هل هو عن طريق دائرة الرنين أو عن طريق إضافة بيكربونات الصوديوم للماء؟
> وأشكرك أخي مرة أخرى على ما تبذل من جهد وما تقدمه لنا من عطاء متواصل




جزاك الله خيرا اخى 

التحليل هنا مباشر بالالكترولود بيكنج بودر


----------



## عبود ميك (4 يوليو 2008)

هل تكفي بطارية 12فولت لإنتاج الهيدروجين.


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (4 يوليو 2008)

عبود ميك قال:


> هل تكفي بطارية 12فولت لإنتاج الهيدروجين.





وضح سؤالك اكثر ؟؟

ماتريد بالضبط ؟


----------



## ateer (4 يوليو 2008)

يسلمو ايديك اخي الكريم وجزاك الله خيرا ......
هذه بتنفع عنا كثير في غزة بسبب عدم توفر السولار والبنزين نتيجة الحصار الجائر الظالم المفروض علينا نحن اهل غزة


----------



## عبود ميك (4 يوليو 2008)

أقصد الطاقة الكهربائية اللازمة للتحليل الكهربائي للماء،هل تكفي بطارية 12فولت؟؟؟؟


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (5 يوليو 2008)

عبود ميك قال:


> أقصد الطاقة الكهربائية اللازمة للتحليل الكهربائي للماء،هل تكفي بطارية 12فولت؟؟؟؟


الاعتقاد بان الطاقة الكهربية المطلوبة للتحليل الكهربي من بطارية السيارة خطاء 

الاساس هو من مولد الكهرباء بالسيارة = الدينامو

لانه هو محر لمتمر لكهرباء وبدونه فان البطارية ستفرغ ولابد من اعادة شحنها مرة اخرى
هنا الشرد على السيارة \

البطارية هى مجرد مكان لتخزين الكهرباء لا اكثر من ذالك


----------



## ثائر الجعفري (8 أبريل 2011)

وعليكم اسالام اخ محمد


----------



## صوت الجزيرة (13 أبريل 2011)

لاهنت اخوي مشكور


----------

